# William Lane Craig vs. Bart Ehrman Debate Transcript



## tellville

Here is the William Lane Craig vs. Bart Ehrman Debate Transcript. What do you guys think? 

http://www.holycross.edu/departments/crec/website/resurrection-debate-transcript.pdf


----------



## Herald

Is Craig an NP guy, or does he quote N.T. Wright and Dunn _specifically_ to support the historicity of the resurrection?


----------



## py3ak

I think, though Erhman is obviously wrong, he won as far as the debate goes.


----------



## yeutter

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> Is Craig an NP guy, or does he quote N.T. Wright and Dunn _specifically_ to support the historicity of the resurrection?



William Lane Craig stands very much in the tradition of John Warwick Montgomery. I would doubt that he has much sympathy with the New Perspective movement.


----------

